# General > AquaTalk >  Sting Ray

## chilla18

Hi all can anyone advise me if Sting Ray is ban in Singapore? Thanks.

----------


## CHOO

yes , ray is banned in trading in singapore, only allow for import and export purpose.

----------


## benny

> Hi all can anyone advise me if Sting Ray is ban in Singapore? Thanks.


Are you going to put it in your 3 ft tank? Then better clear out your plants and fishes. They will be all gone!

Cheers,

----------


## stormchild

> yes , ray is banned in trading in singapore, only allow for import and export purpose.


That being said, they are still available for purchase. if you know where to find them.  :Grin:

----------


## Savant

Ray bans... local optical shop?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> That being said, they are still available for purchase. if you know where to find them.


 
I know where you can find them in huge quantities... Jurong Fish Port.  :Grin: 

But jokes aside, i think farmart has got one shop still selling them. Serangoon north also has. I was there last week and saw at leadt 4 in the LFS tank...

----------


## Savant

And then there are the private sellers...

----------


## d2sign

Are they banned? What is the fine like? Some forum trade them like no body business. Saw at some fish farm too.

----------


## EvolutionZ

now even in arofanatics, you need to register for a thread on sale of rays. and yes it is banned.

----------


## blue33

Hmm... I still see LFS selling.  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

well, then its illigal i guess..

----------


## Savant

They should license it instead of just banning it...

----------


## CHOO

> Hmm... I still see LFS selling.


I believe LFS just don't get caught, as they are not allow to sell, as hobbist just need to prove to AVA that they are able to keep rays at proper condition like space for giant ray to swim.

----------


## blue33

Last week went to QianHu, they are selling Stingray.  :Shocked:  Is it legal???...

----------


## d2sign

If they have license = legal, without license = illegal
Saw a lot at Seaview too  :Confused:

----------


## Savant

can anyone care to point me to the regulations/statute on the ban on freshwater stingrays?

----------


## Shaihulud

http://www.wildsingapore.com/news/20070506/070525-5.htm This here says that it is illegal, a search on AVA website shows that "venomous or noxious animals" are banned from sale, but then so are puffers, catfishes, loaches etc etc.

----------


## budak

Puffers aren't venomous. And the likelihood of someone getting hurt by a captive (or released) freshwater stingray is far higher than that of getting stung by a loach/catfish.

----------


## Shaihulud

Ok it is poisonous, a distinct difference, although one of those big Mbu puffer could give a really nasty bite.

----------


## Savant

Although freshwater rays have been available for sale here since the 1980s, they are, in fact, illegal. 

Its a newspaper report.... Note that reporters arent the most accurate source on any particular legal position...




> The Agri-Food & Veterinary Authority (AVA) bans fish which are venomous or have 'sharp appendages that can cause injury'. AVA spokesman Goh Shih Yong said pet shops are not allowed to sell stingrays as they may pose a danger to the public. 'Action will be taken if a pet shop is found displaying or selling stingrays,' he added.





> 




Below is a list of legislation related to the AVA. I do not think there is anything express or implied in there relating to the sale and keeping of rays...

http://www.ava.gov.sg/AVA/Templates/AVA-GenericContentTemplate.aspx?NRMODE=Published&NRORIGINALURL=%2fLegislation%2fListOfLegislation%2f&NRNODEGUID=%7b0CA18578-7610-4917-BB67-C7DF4B96504B%7d&NRCACHEHINT=Guest#fisheries

----------

